# Bulova Lunar Pilot; To Buy Or Not To Buy?



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I am really interested in the Lunar Pilot, the all black version with no date. I like the looks, the movement, and the history. At 45mm, it seems quite large for me. The lug to lug is 52mm. My wrist is 6 3/4". For those of you who have a Lunar Pilot, how does it fit, do you like it, are you glad you bought it, pros and cons, etc.? Anything else you can tell me will help. Thanks in advance for your time.
Joe


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

If it came with the original movement or something similar ...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Should fit your wrist, Joe.

It is a lovely watch, but a tad large for my skinny 6-inch wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cottontop said:


> I am really interested in the Lunar Pilot, the all black version with no date. I like the looks, the movement, and the history. At 45mm, it seems quite large for me. The lug to lug is 52mm. My wrist is 6 3/4". For those of you who have a Lunar Pilot, how does it fit, do you like it, are you glad you bought it, pros and cons, etc.? Anything else you can tell me will help. Thanks in advance for your time.
> Joe


Joe,
you should be able to pull it off. Great Iconic watch! Go for it!

Moon Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

You only live once and the price is great. I am considering the same watch. Crown and Buckle make a nice NATO and a single pass nato with black keepers and buckle. It is made from heavy duty thick material to better hold this beast.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I should have mine (dark side of the moon version) tomorrow!

I've got a Kizzi NASA strap out there in British post office limbo. Eventually, I'll get it. I think it will go with the watch nicely.

As for rules about size... We don't need no steenkin' rules!

If you like it, wear it.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

At the risk of stating the obvious, size of case is almost always personal to the wearer in terms of wrist size, what you want in this watch AND what you’re used to. 

I’ve tried it on several times and my personal preference is it needs to be in the 40-43mm range (I think the Speedmaster at 42mm is perfect).

For reference, my wrist is 19cm. But, I also prefer watches smaller than the Lunar Pilot and I’m used to my current collection, which ranges between 36mm and 43mm and none are over 49mm lug to lug.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sc0ttg said:


> what you want in this watch AND what you're used to.


For sure. I remember when I got my first G-Shock... I worried it would be "too big." And, it was a "medium" sized G-Shock (GST-S300). I got used to it. And, then I went bigger. And bigger.

You can definitely "acclimate" to larger watches. I have a 7-inch wrist, which is just barely "average." I don't mind wearing my G-Shock Rangeman or analog Frogman. So, I've been "working out," so to speak... getting ready for the Lunar Pilot! ?


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

I really wish they came out with the Lunar Pilot as an auto, too. It’s a strange choice for Bulova to use quartz because they have other auto chronographs. Maybe I’m missing something. 42mm with an automatic movement at <$1,200 would be an attractive option for the LP.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sc0ttg said:


> I really wish they came out with the Lunar Pilot as an auto, too. It's a strange choice for Bulova to use quartz because they have other auto chronographs. Maybe I'm missing something. 42mm with an automatic movement at <$1,200 would be an attractive option for the LP.


But, would they sell as many $1200 automatics? While I definitely like the idea of making it more "true" to the original... If I'm honest, I'd have to think twice and then twice again about spending $1200 on it.

But, a quartz version (a high frequency / high accuracy quartz, to boot) for $300 and change? No brainer!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Racer88 said:


> But, would they sell as many $1200 automatics? While I definitely like the idea of making it more "true" to the original... If I'm honest, I'd have to think twice and then twice again about spending $1200 on it.
> 
> But, a quartz version (a high frequency / high accuracy quartz, to boot) for $300 and change? No brainer!


Both options would be nice to choose from. But to answer your question, they would sell fewer and would likely would eat a bit into the quartz version sales, but I've been surprised before so maybe not. The current trend of reproducing styles from the 60s and 70s is strong so who knows?

plus, they might take market share from Omega since their prices are rising.

It's an interesting business question, for sure.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sc0ttg said:


> Both options would be nice to choose from. But to answer your question, they would sell fewer and would likely would eat a bit into the quartz version sales, but I've been surprised before so maybe not. The current trend of reproducing styles from the 60s and 70s is strong so who knows?
> 
> plus, they might take market share from Omega since their prices are rising.
> 
> It's an interesting business question, for sure.


i dont also understand why they cant make an automatic version now. Especially being part of the Citizen group.


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

I have enjoyed owning mine and wear it comfortably on my 7" wrist. I think if I had a smaller wrist size such as yours though I would pass on this model. But then again I have heard testimony from others with smaller wrist size saying that they wear it fine. If you do decide to get one and want to use the nylon/velcro strap it comes with, there is a trick to looping it that I find works better for a smaller wrist size. I plan to post a video on this at some point in the future when I have time.

One interesting detail about the Lunar Pilot that never gets mentioned is that the dial on the watch is actually 38mm. With it's thick crystal it measures to 38.5mm. The case surrounding it brings it to 45mm. I have owned a few other Bulova's that were within 42-44mm and one thing about all of them was that they would wear smaller than they appeared. I have found this to be true with Citizen watches as well.


A lot of us would like to see an automatic version. I think Bulova is aware and it could very well become a possibility. Personally I prefer that it has a 262kHz movement. Hard for an automatic to beat the accuracy on these.


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

I love it. Too big I think and nowhere to try it on.


----------



## Morris Day (Feb 6, 2018)

I posted my opinion with a couple wrist shots in this thread:








Bulova Lunar Pilot >>>


What kind of battery does this model use? and also how long do they last. thinking of buying one so any help would be appreciated.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 7.25 inch wrist, and it wears just fine for me, but I am a pilot, and it is built into my DNA to wear large watches.

I actually prefer this watch in the UHF quartz version as it will be more practical for me in actual use. I have the non-date version since I don't like to mess with the date setting when I cross the International date line multiple times in a 17 day work shift.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

cottontop said:


> I am really interested in the Lunar Pilot, the all black version with no date. I like the looks, the movement, and the history. At 45mm, it seems quite large for me. The lug to lug is 52mm. My wrist is 6 3/4". For those of you who have a Lunar Pilot, how does it fit, do you like it, are you glad you bought it, pros and cons, etc.? Anything else you can tell me will help. Thanks in advance for your time.
> Joe


My wrist is slightly over 7 inches and the Lunar Pilot looks like a pizza pan on me. It is way to big for you IMHO. Guys here with 8 inch wrists have posted photos of themselves wearing it and it looks good on them.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

357-Mag said:


> I have enjoyed owning mine and wear it comfortably on my 7" wrist. I think if I had a smaller wrist size such as yours though I would pass on this model. But then again I have heard testimony from others with smaller wrist size saying that they wear it fine. If you do decide to get one and want to use the nylon/velcro strap it comes with, there is a trick to looping it that I find works better for a smaller wrist size. I plan to post a video on this at some point in the future when I have time.
> 
> One interesting detail about the Lunar Pilot that never gets mentioned is that the dial on the watch is actually 38mm. With it's thick crystal it measures to 38.5mm. The case surrounding it brings it to 45mm. I have owned a few other Bulova's that were within 42-44mm and one thing about all of them was that they would wear smaller than they appeared. I have found this to be true with Citizen watches as well.
> 
> ...


Way WAY to big on you in my opinion.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I have one of the earlier ones with the kevlar and nato straps. My wrist is 7 5/8 and the lug to lug is without a doubt the biggest I'd be comfortable wearing.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Seabee1 said:


> I have one of the earlier ones with the kevlar and nato straps. My wrist is 7 5/8 and the lug to lug is without a doubt the biggest I'd be comfortable wearing.
> 
> View attachment 15725026


 Looks good on you. You need that big of a wrist to carry it off.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

I sold my stainless steel version because it looked too big on me. I’ve kept the black because it looks smaller, but even then I prefer to wear it on a black bund strap. A traditional 20mm strap makes the watch head look disproportionately bigger. The bund makes the watch, the band, and my wrist all fit together better.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

About watch size....When I started out collecting, I was all into the Shopping Network watch selling shows. I bought a lot of 50 and 52mm Invictas and I wore them to work (I was a high school English teacher) and everywhere else and never even gave it a second thought. They would often get noticed but never in a negative way, at least I never heard any negative comments, but who knows what people were thinking. My students thought those big watches were "cool" and that I must be a "cool" teacher to wear them. Well now, retired and at 70 years of age, my "cool" days are over as far as I'm concerned. Now I just want comfort and function in a watch. I have collected (and wear) lots of vintage watches and we all know how small they are. The largest watch I currently own is a Glycine Sub at 42mm. Being that the Bulova Lunar Pilot has a 38mm dial, I think I could pull it off. After all, it is not a 52mm Invicta. I'm going to give it some more thought and if I order it and don't like the fit I can always send it back or sell it (and then only for a slight loss). Thanks for all the comments and suggestions.
Joe


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sc0ttg said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. 42mm with an automatic movement at <$1,200 would be an attractive option for the LP.





fish70 said:


> My wrist is slightly over 7 inches and the Lunar Pilot looks like a pizza pan on me. It is way to big for you IMHO. Guys here with 8 inch wrists have posted photos of themselves wearing it and it looks good on them.





fish70 said:


> Looks good on you. You need that big of a wrist to carry it off.


I'm going to disagree, and I don't even have mine, yet (tomorrow!). I have a 7 inch wrist, and I already know I will rock it like a boss. 

My wrist leans towards a flatter shape, which "helps." But, I simply don't believe there are "rules" regarding what is "right" or "too big."

If you like it, wear it. If YOU are comfortable with it, wear it. Who cares what others think? Who cares about arbitrary "rules" set by people who aren't you?


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

fish70 said:


> Way WAY to big on you in my opinion.


I think the angle I took that photo also had something to do with it. I was trying to show the depth on the dial and probably moved it a bit to the side to get that shot. I just put it on tonight and took another shot looking down. I don't ever feel like it's too big for my wrist. Also I have it on a really thick leather band ... I am still trying to find the perfect strap for this watch. The back side should have been thought out better. It is strange in the way the lugs taper off and the screw back case protrudes out. Makes it a really thick watch. Even on bigger wrists I get that something is a little off but I think it's because it was originally designed for an astronauts forearm.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I have a 7.5 inch wrist and tried one. I sold it almost immediately because it just wore way too big for me.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

357-Mag said:


> I think the angle I took that photo also had something to do with it. I was trying to show the depth on the dial and probably moved it a bit to the side to get that shot. I just put it on tonight and took another shot looking down. I don't ever feel like it's too big for my wrist. Also I have it on a really thick leather band ... I am still trying to find the perfect strap for this watch. The back side should have been thought out better. It is strange in the way the lugs taper off and the screw back case protrudes out. Makes it a really thick watch. Even on bigger wrists I get that something is a little off but I think it's because it was originally designed for an astronauts forearm.


If you like it go for it. It looks too big to me and that is why I tried it on a couple of times and put it back down.


----------



## Len1738 (Sep 29, 2015)

Racer88 said:


> I'm going to disagree, and I don't even have mine, yet (tomorrow!). I have a 7 inch wrist, and I already know I will rock it like a boss.
> 
> My wrist leans towards a flatter shape, which "helps." But, I simply don't believe there are "rules" regarding what is "right" or "too big."
> 
> If you like it, wear it. If YOU are comfortable with it, wear it. Who cares what others think? Who cares about arbitrary "rules" set by people who aren't you?


I too have a flat 7 inch wrist and I received the black one a week ago and I think it looks good on my wrist but i would say I wouldnt go below a 7 inch wrist as it is about my limit width wise, but of course that's just my opinion, which yours may vary! I can definitely see the black version wearing a little smaller which would help.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Len1738 said:


> I too have a flat 7 inch wrist and I received the black one a week ago and I think it looks good on my wrist but i would say I wouldnt go below a 7 inch wrist as it is about my limit width wise, but of course that's just my opinion, which yours may vary! I can definitely see the black version wearing a little smaller which would help.


I've got the black version coming. I just liked the way it looked. But, I think it also has the advantage of black being "slimming." ?

I've also got a Kizzi NASA strap coming. I think it will go together very well. I'm looking forward to seeing how it wears on my wrist, especially with all the criticisms. Such criticisms usually have the opposite effect on me. Rather than discourage me or lead me to second-guess my decision, it emboldens me to defy the conventional wisdom.  We'll see how I feel when I get it and strap that sucker on!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sc0ttg said:


> Both options would be nice to choose from. But to answer your question, they would sell fewer and would likely would eat a bit into the quartz version sales, but I've been surprised before so maybe not. The current trend of reproducing styles from the 60s and 70s is strong so who knows?


FWIW... they re-issued the "Surfboard," and offer it in both quartz and automatic. The quartz versions can be had for about $350 - $400. The automatic is $1800. Big difference.

I'm eyeballing that orange quartz surfboard. $1800 is a bit much, I think, for the automatic. I just wish the quartz was the 262 MHz movement.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Racer88 said:


> FWIW... they re-issued the "Surfboard," and offer it in both quartz and automatic. The quartz versions can be had for about $350 - $400. The automatic is $1800. Big difference.
> 
> I'm eyeballing that orange quartz surfboard. $1800 is a bit much, I think, for the automatic. I just wish the quartz was the 262 MHz movement.


I own the quartz Surfboard and would really like the auto but that price...


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sc0ttg said:


> I own the quartz Surfboard and would really like the auto but that price...


How are you liking the quartz Surfboard?

I really dig the orange colorway, but not the orange strap. I'm thinking the orange watch on a black (or dark blue) canvas strap with orange stitching would look da bomb.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Racer88 said:


> How are you liking the quartz Surfboard?
> 
> I really dig the orange colorway, but not the orange strap. I'm thinking the orange watch on a black canvas strap with orange stitching would look da bomb.


That orange strap is something. And I like orange. I'm trying to figure it out and have it on a nato right now. But the color way in this watch really lends it to quite a few options, which is nice.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Bulova sizes down the auto Surf board, they’ve sized down the Oceanographer reissues now as well. Maybe an Auto is in the works? It would be nice to have either an auto or manual wind Stars and Stripes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

The Lunar Pilot has landed! Got it today.

I really like it. The strap is "meh." The two strap keepers are too far apart. So, the end just barely feeds into the 2nd keeper and comes out easily.

I'll be changing the strap anyway.

As for being "too big".... I say poppycock! I think it looks fine on my 7 inch wrist. Subjective, I know. But, as I've said before... If you like it, rock it!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Racer88 said:


> The Lunar Pilot has landed! Got it today.
> 
> I really like it. The strap is "meh." The two strap keepers are too far apart. So, the end just barely feeds into the 2nd keeper and comes out easily.
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm totally with you on the strap, I don't like it either. ROCK ON!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

So, here's the issue with the strap:

Pretty much no matter where you wear the strap, the end will fall between the two keepers. Even when I have it at the tightest of the two positions that are comfortable... it barely reaches the 2nd keeper. The strap has a couple of "kinks" in it, so that tends to pull it out of the 2nd keeper, too. You can see the gap in the photos below. You can also see that the end of the strap barely reaches the 2nd keeper. So, it falls out easily.










I'm still waiting for the Kizzi NASA strap... which according to the postal service hasn't left the post office in England, yet. And, it's been almost a week. I get it when I get it.










In the mean time, maybe I'll order a Ritche or Barton strap. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have the Lunar Pilot on a bracelet, and my wrist size is the same as yours.

I can wear it with no issues. Large, but fits snug on the wrist and the comfy bracelet really keeps it in place, at least for me. 

I really like mine, and I own LOTS of Bulova watches.

Hope this helps.

Good luck.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Well guys, I went ahead and ordered the Lunar Pilot. We shall see, but I don't really foresee any problems with the size. It is all in the eye of the beholder. One man's trash is another man's treasure, and all of the other cliches. I once had a neighbor who hated everything and he protested everything. He wore a tee shirt with derogatory comments about women that he had written on the back with a marker. He fashioned a strap to a kitchen wall clock and actually wore it on his wrist. It looked odd and crazy and it was his way of protesting something; i.e., probably some of the established norms of the day. If I look odd and crazy to others when wearing my Lunar Pilot, so be it. If I look odd and crazy when wearing my Lunar Pilot to myself, then it will be time for it to go. Like I sated above, we shall see.
Joe


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's another perspective.... since phone cameras distort (wide angle lens) at close distances, making the watch look bigger on the wrist than it is.

7 inch wrist.









Beware... the supplied strap positively SUCKS. There's nowhere to tuck the free end of the strap... it can't reach the 2nd keeper. I've got several straps on order to try out. Can't wait to get rid of the OEM strap.


----------



## vfps (Feb 29, 2020)

The NASA strap from LunaReplicas looked great on mine (I can recommend). But in the end I got rid of mine since it bugged me that you cannot really read the minutes in the chronograph (at least I couldn't) and the pointer doesn't increment in one-minute intervals but rather moves continuously. Quartz chronograph movements from Swatch manage to have incremental minutes on the chronograph (at least my old one does), so I'm not sure why Bulova doesn't do that. I'd also have much preferred a mimic of the 30 minute timer and hour timer on the original (and on the Speedy) rather than including the split-second, but I understand they didn't want to develop a bespoke movement for the Lunar Pilot. Anyway, I think it's a fun replica, but it's not without faults.


----------



## Ti Man (Oct 17, 2020)

Love it! Looking for the matte stainless myself...keep us updated on how you're liking it moving forward!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

kenls said:


> Nice! I'm totally with you on the strap, I don't like it either. ROCK ON!


Yesterday, I ordered FOUR different straps to try from Amazon (Ritche and Barton), because I wasn't sure when I'd get the Rizzi NASA strap. The stock strap has gotta go! SOON!










The straps from Amazon are due to arrive tomorrow.

And, just today, I refreshed the post office tracking for the NASA strap that's been in UK postal limbo for over a week... It's in New York! Expected delivery on Monday. Hooray!

Well... I'll have a variety of straps to choose from now!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Excuse the dust, I have mine on a Gasgasbones SPV1 (Gallery LINK). I personally don't think a 20mm strap is wide enough for the Dark Side. The SPV1 runs under the watch head like a NATO. Couldn't be happier with the strap (& watch of course)


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

kenls said:


> Excuse the dust, I have mine on a Gasgasbones SPV1 (Gallery LINK). I personally don't think a 20mm strap is wide enough for the Dark Side. The SPV1 runs under the watch head like a NATO. Couldn't be happier with the strap (& watch of course)
> 
> View attachment 15730144
> 
> ...


Looks good, but GGB isn't taking orders right now


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Racer88 said:


> Looks good, but GGB isn't taking orders right now


I know, closed for catch up until 2nd April. Worth the wait though! In my opinion.

I'm off to search for KIZZI straps.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

kenls said:


> I know, closed for catch up until 2nd April. Worth the wait though! In my opinion.
> 
> I'm off to search for KIZZI straps.


Here's the link to the one I ordered. Should have it on Monday!









Short NASA watch strap Apollo / Skylab / Space Shuttle / Lunar Pilot


Short NASA strap of Velcro for Apollo Lunar Pilot moonwatch watchbands.




www.seb12100030.com


----------



## Fujione (May 19, 2019)

Damn now I have to price this one. It really looks good.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Fujione said:


> Damn now I have to price this one. It really looks good.


I've got a review coming out soon... probably 1 or 2 days from now. It's in the editor's hands now. I'll post a link when it's up.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

My Lunar Pilot arrived today and I love it. I immediately changed the strap to a brown leather one as I just don't care for black straps even on a black dial watch. It is a large watch but still not too large. I wouldn't want to go any larger but I can definitely wear this one.
Joe


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15735143
> 
> My Lunar Pilot arrived today and I love it. I immediately changed the strap to a brown leather one as I just don't care for black straps even on a black dial watch. It is a large watch but still not too large. I wouldn't want to go any larger but I can definitely wear this one.
> Joe


Congrats! The strap looks great.

Cool watch, eh?

My review drops tomorrow morning! I'll post a link here when it's live.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

TimeOnTarget said:


> I have a 7.25 inch wrist, and it wears just fine for me, but I am a pilot, and it is built into my DNA to wear large watches.
> 
> I actually prefer this watch in the UHF quartz version as it will be more practical for me in actual use. I have the non-date version since I don't like to mess with the date setting when I cross the International date line multiple times in a 17 day work shift.


I very recently fell in love with this machine! I've the same size wrist, so I've been scouring these boards for info on them! Sounds like you love it! Great! Since you are a pilot, have you ever used or do you use the tachometer on yours? Pardon the question, but I don't know anything about them, or how they work. I haven't read of any people here complaining about them, that's a great size! I bet you love having a watch that keeps perfect time!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15735143
> 
> My Lunar Pilot arrived today and I love it. I immediately changed the strap to a brown leather one as I just don't care for black straps even on a black dial watch. It is a large watch but still not too large. I wouldn't want to go any larger but I can definitely wear this one.
> Joe


Thats kinda what I was thinking too. ? I don't even have one of these machines&#8230;.YET, and I've been shopping around for a leather strap. Sure couldn't go wrong with any color, but the ones that got my attention was a dark brown one that you just know would age and show character wonderful, and a deep kinda green one. piling them up a little sure changes em darker. Great watch! Congratulations ✌⏱


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

AardyArr said:


> I sold my stainless steel version because it looked too big on me. I've kept the black because it looks smaller, but even then I prefer to wear it on a black bund strap. A traditional 20mm strap makes the watch head look disproportionately bigger. The bund makes the watch, the band, and my wrist all fit together better.


I've heard that the black ones seem smaller then the stainless steel ones. You are maybe one of 3 people that have said that. I wonder if it's an optical illusion or something. How are you liking it so far, does it show scratches ? I'm undecided on which color to get&#8230;


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually tardy said:


> I very recently fell in love with this machine! I've the same size wrist, so I've been scouring these boards for info on them! Sounds like you love it! Great! Since you are a pilot, have you ever used or do you use the tachometer on yours? Pardon the question, but I don't know anything about them, or how they work. I haven't read of any people here complaining about them, that's a great size! I bet you love having a watch that keeps perfect time!


No, I have never used the tachometer in real life. These are a hold over from auto racing when you could actually time a car going around a track.

I will give you a simple example of how you would use a tachymeter. Let's assume that we are sitting in the stands at a race track which happens to be 1 mile long. We start the chronograph when our car passes by and stop it when it comes around again. The time was 30 seconds. You look to the tacky scale and see that the car is going 120 miles per hour.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Usually tardy said:


> I've heard that the black ones seem smaller then the stainless steel ones. You are maybe one of 3 people that have said that. I wonder if it's an optical illusion or something. How are you liking it so far, does it show scratches ? I'm undecided on which color to get&#8230;


I have the black one. But, yes on the optical illusion. Just like "black clothing is slimming" for folks who are on the round side.

I don't wear it a lot (big rotation), but no scratches so far.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Racer88 said:


> I have the black one. But, yes on the optical illusion. Just like "black clothing is slimming" for folks who are on the round side.
> 
> I don't wear it a lot (big rotation), but no scratches so far.
> View attachment 15926237
> ...


Thanks Racer. The next post after yours someone has a stainless, it's nice to be able to compare them. Can't go wrong with either...you wouldn't happen to have a pic of one with a seiko diver would ya? ?


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

TimeOnTarget said:


> View attachment 15926284
> 
> 
> View attachment 15926288


Looks great with the grey band ! Sharp!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

TimeOnTarget said:


> No, I have never used the tachometer in real life. These are a hold over from auto racing when you could actually time a car going around a track.
> 
> I will give you a simple example of how you would use a tachymeter. Let's assume that we are sitting in the stands at a race track which happens to be 1 mile long. We start the chronograph when our car passes by and stop it when it comes around again. The time was 30 seconds. You look to the tacky scale and see that the car is going 120 miles per hour.


 Thanks for that ! Had no idea! It's funny but I can't remember what it was I read recently, about using your watch as a compass. I've been noticing, the small second hand is different in most of the photos, so that one rotates with the big second hand ? Other photos look like it was zeroed with the two other dials? I feel good that I think I found a watch for the long haul. ?


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Usually tardy said:


> Thanks Racer. The next post after yours someone has a stainless, it's nice to be able to compare them. Can't go wrong with either...you wouldn't happen to have a pic of one with a seiko diver would ya? ?


No Seiko divers in this guy's collection (yet).


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Usually tardy said:


> Thanks for that ! Had no idea! It's funny but I can't remember what it was I read recently, about using your watch as a compass. I've been noticing, the small second hand is different in most of the photos, so that one rotates with the big second hand ? Other photos look like it was zeroed with the two other dials? I feel good that I think I found a watch for the long haul. ?


The (large) central seconds hand is activated only with the chronograph (stopwatch).

The running time seconds hand is the small subdial at 6 o'clock.

If you're interested, I wrote a more detailed review of the Lunar Pilot here.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Racer88 said:


> The (large) central seconds hand is activated only with the chronograph (stopwatch).
> 
> The running time seconds hand is the small subdial at 6 o'clock.
> 
> If you're interested, I wrote a more detailed review of the Lunar Pilot here.


Once again, Racer, much appreciate. That article you wrote ?⏱ was the first one I read this week when I discovered these fine machines. I am gonna read it again, and I do believe i read that you wrote that the small sub dial is the actual second hand. Seems backwards from what I would have thought, but then again that must be right, because I'm normally backwards ?
Happy Monday ✌


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Usually tardy said:


> Seems backwards from what I would have thought, but then again that must be right, because I'm normally backwards ?


Yep.... I learned the same thing recently (in the last year). It's how most chronographs are set up.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Racer88 said:


> Yep.... I learned the same thing recently (in the last year). It's how most chronographs are set up.


I just finished rereading your review, I do believe the next time I respond to you, I'll be wearing one! Exciting! I do believe, subject to change, but I'm partial to the stainless steel one. Tough choice. But the Grey strap @TimeOnTarget had was a winner. Thanks for all the help. ⏱


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Usually tardy said:


> I just finished rereading your review, I do believe the next time I respond to you, I'll be wearing one! Exciting! I do believe, subject to change, but I'm partial to the stainless steel one. Tough choice. But the Grey strap @TimeOnTarget had was a winner. Thanks for all the help. ⏱


The stainless is more "historically accurate," though it's cosmetic. I just happened to dig the black version at the time of purchase (and it was available). Good luck and enjoy in good health!


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Just to set the record straight, mine has been bead blasted to look more like the original. My version is the no date with the more accurate _BULOVA _script.

Jay at MCWW did the modifications.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

TimeOnTarget said:


> Just to set the record straight, mine has been bead blasted to look more like the original. My version is the no date with the more accurate _BULOVA _script.
> 
> Jay at MCWW did the modifications.
> 
> ...


Oh dang! Seriously, yours was the one where I said to myself, yea, stainless is the one! It's almost like it looks, fuzzy! Great patina! Maybe why it looks so great with the grey band. I've put a nato strap on every watch I've had in the last 25 years, but this one I think I'm gonna put it on leather. Some of the leather ones that gain character, I like best. Still undecided. I've been book marking strap makers, to help narrow it down. I'll show ya when I pull the trigger finally! Have a safe flight ✈ ?


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Usually tardy said:


> Oh dang! Seriously, yours was the one where I said to myself, yea, stainless is the one! It's almost like it looks, fuzzy! Great patina! Maybe why it looks so great with the grey band. I've put a nato strap on every watch I've had in the last 25 years, but this one I think I'm gonna put it on leather. Some of the leather ones that gain character, I like best. Still undecided. I've been book marking strap makers, to help narrow it down. I'll show ya when I pull the trigger finally! Have a safe flight ✈ ?


The stock leather strap that came with the Pilot is the suckage (which I pointed out in my review).

I got a Barton leather strap that was pretty nice. But, when my Kizzi NASA replica strap came in, I had to put it on that one!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Racer88 said:


> The stock leather strap that came with the Pilot is the suckage (which I pointed out in my review).
> 
> I got a Barton leather strap that was pretty nice. But, when my Kizzi NASA replica strap came in, I had to put it on that one!


&#8230;and I considered that one! Looks sharp. Full disclosure, but it wasn't until recently I started taking off my watch to shower&#8230;I know I know, this is a hot button topic around here. Well, I'd for sure take of the Lunar Pilot off before I showered. I'm wondering how the Velcro will hold up being taken on and off 3 times a day sometimes. We have serious poison oak here, and all I have to do is look at it, and I get get it. I sometimes throw disc golf here, and I can always shank one where I'm trying to avoid. Yes, your stock leather band was all kinda jacked up! I'd imagine, I will order a few straps, ten minutes after I order the watch! How was the shipping from ??? id Imagine the Velcro makes for easy micro adjustments. Like, riiiiiiiiiiip, easy readjustment!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Usually tardy said:


> &#8230;and I considered that one! Looks sharp. Full disclosure, but it wasn't until recently I started taking off my watch to shower&#8230;I know I know, this is a hot button topic around here. Well, I'd for sure take of the Lunar Pilot off before I showered. I'm wondering how the Velcro will hold up being taken on and off 3 times a day sometimes. We have serious poison oak here, and all I have to do is look at it, and I get get it. I sometimes throw disc golf here, and I can always shank one where I'm trying to avoid. Yes, your stock leather band was all kinda jacked up! I'd imagine, I will order a few straps, ten minutes after I order the watch! How was the shipping from ??? id Imagine the Velcro makes for easy micro adjustments. Like, riiiiiiiiiiip, easy readjustment!


It took several weeks to get the strap from the UK. I forget how long, but it was several weeks for sure.

The velcro strap isn't super-comfortable.... you know it's there. But, it's not bad, and it looks bad-ass.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

TimeOnTarget said:


> View attachment 15926284
> 
> 
> View attachment 15926288


In its natural element.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Usually tardy said:


> &#8230;and I considered that one! Looks sharp. Full disclosure, but it wasn't until recently I started taking off my watch to shower&#8230;I know I know, this is a hot button topic around here. Well, I'd for sure take of the Lunar Pilot off before I showered. I'm wondering how the Velcro will hold up being taken on and off 3 times a day sometimes. We have serious poison oak here, and all I have to do is look at it, and I get get it. I sometimes throw disc golf here, and I can always shank one where I'm trying to avoid. Yes, your stock leather band was all kinda jacked up! I'd imagine, I will order a few straps, ten minutes after I order the watch! How was the shipping from ??? id Imagine the Velcro makes for easy micro adjustments. Like, riiiiiiiiiiip, easy readjustment!


If you're not sure if you'd like velcro, luna replicas has their version for $29 shipped. I think it's velcro is a little stronger. But either are terrific straps.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

peewee102 said:


> If you're not sure if you'd like velcro, luna replicas has their version for $29 shipped. I think it's velcro is a little stronger. But either are terrific straps.


Thanks Peewee. Another great option. Can't believe I don't own one of them yet! I'm still searching for the perfect leather band perhaps&#8230;


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> I've heard that the black ones seem smaller then the stainless steel ones. You are maybe one of 3 people that have said that. I wonder if it's an optical illusion or something. How are you liking it so far, does it show scratches ? I'm undecided on which color to get&#8230;


I haven't acquired any scratches, but I rarely scratch any of my watches. If I was rough on my watches, though, I'd be more worried about the protruding crystal. It wouldn't take much of a hit to chip it.

The apparent size is basically an optical illusion, yeah. I think black looks smaller because it reflects less light than other colors.


----------

